# Wet cure whole turkey



## csurowiec (May 26, 2017)

I want to wet cure a whole turkey then smoke it like making a ham. I'm familiar with the process and I've done it before with other meat but never anything as big as a turkey. Do I need an injector or will the cure penetrate through and through over the course of a couple of weeks in the fridge submerged?
FWIW the cure will be 1 cup each kosher salt and sugar, 1 tablespoon insta-cure #1, and maybe some brown sugar for each gallon of water.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 26, 2017)

You'll love it!

I would recommend injecting the breast, thighs, and legs for sure.

Then drop it into a container that's large enough to hold the bird and keep it submerged in the brine/cure.

When you put the bird in the container, pour the brine/cure into the cavity to make sure all air bubbles are out.

Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## csurowiec (May 26, 2017)

The reason I am asking is I don't own an injector. When I did this kind of cure last it was pork hocks and jowls. The hocks cured through to the bone in a couple weeks. I'm thinking the turkey would do the same since it will be completely submerged and curing from the inside out as well as outside in but having never done it, I won't know till I try. It will be cured in a food safe bucket in the kegerator fridge at a constant 38 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 26, 2017)

csurowiec said:


> The reason I am asking is I don't own an injector. When I did this kind of cure last it was pork hocks and jowls. The hocks cured through to the bone in a couple weeks. I'm thinking the turkey would do the same since it will be completely submerged and curing from the inside out as well as outside in but having never done it, I won't know till I try. It will be cured in a food safe bucket in the kegerator fridge at a constant 38 degrees Fahrenheit.



Definitely loosen the skin so the cure/brine can get directly to the meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2017)

Since you didn't inject it you may want to leave it in the brine a little longer.

Al


----------



## pops6927 (May 26, 2017)

How large of a turkey is it?  16 lbs or under, 2 weeks (14 days) would be sufficient.  17-22 lbs would be 3 weeks minimum.  As you are curing from the outside-in AND the inside-out with breast and thigh meat under 4" thick, no injecting is necessary.  Really big- breasted turkeys or huge-legged turkeys (specialty species/home-grown) you would want to inject, but a 'normal' commercially raised bird should be more than fine.  I do 18-22 lb. turkeys twice a year for our stroke get-togethers and stopped injecting them several years ago; just put them in a huge container with 8-10 gallons of curing brine and a plate or two on top and they cure just fine in the fridge!  No need to loosen the skin, the skin is just as porous as the meat is, if not moreso.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261606/mays-annual-picnic


----------



## shyzabrau (May 26, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> No need to loosen the skin, the skin is just as porous as the meat is, if not moreso.



Thanks, Pops. That is valuable information!


----------



## csurowiec (May 28, 2017)

The turkey went in the brine today. It is 13 1/4 lbs so 2 weeks should work fine. It took 2 gallons of brine to get it submerged. Now to let it sit in cold storage and wait. When smoking day comes it will get hot smoked on the Weber with apple wood.


----------



## csurowiec (Jun 10, 2017)

After 2 weeks in the brine at 36 degrees it went on the Weber kettle with apple wood and smoked slow and low for 4 hours. Then I cranked up the charcoal to cook it. It is a beautiful mahogany color and I can't wait to dig in. I will put up some pics once I figure out the pic posting.


----------



## csurowiec (Jun 10, 2017)

IMG_3078.JPG



__ csurowiec
__ Jun 10, 2017


----------



## csurowiec (Jun 10, 2017)

IMG_3079.JPG



__ csurowiec
__ Jun 10, 2017


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks good, but how does it taste? Dry?


----------



## csurowiec (Jun 12, 2017)

The thighs were perfect and the breast was dry. Typical of a turkey cooked whole. I should have cooked the breast separate from the leg quarters. I chilled the breast then sliced it thin for lunch meat and it made a nice turkey sandwich.


----------



## b-one (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks good,a turkey sammich sounds good!


----------

